
Ask HN: Passive videoconferencing software for WFH during coronavirus? - RoboTeddy
My colleagues and I (small team) want some sense of daily interaction even as we all WFH. Would also be cool to have something similar going with friends during weekends or evenings.<p>Does this kind of thing work well? Any recommendations?
======
tiami
I think Tandem ([https://tandem.chat/](https://tandem.chat/)) was designed for
this use case

